# Fantastic Time at Colby Classic



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks to everybody who was involved at the Colby Classic...Tinker and myself had a great time...The event was well orginized and alot of fun.
I think we should have stayed overnight ...took up us 6 hrs to get back to Kingston due to the snow.


Thanks again....we will be back for sure next year
The Bow Shot has a great facility!!!

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

The snow was pretty bad, took me twice the amount of time to get home.
It was a great day nonetheless!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow was a bit of a bear going home........but it was worth it!!!

Great shoot! Great people! It was nice to put a face with the names, and meet some of the crowd from the South!

Thanks to Gilles for all the hard work he put in....and he shot great as well. Not always an easy thing to do when you mind is thinking of what needs to be done next and fielding questions all the time. Congrats on a great shoot.

Thanks to all the sponsors. $9000...that's a lot of cake!!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Colby*

Thanks for coming Jason, hope you can make it again next year. I can't take the credit , we have a pile of folks that worked hard all day. 5 years ago I just wanted the range for the day to have some folk come and have fun for the afternoon.

Gilles


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you to everyone for coming... (We put in our order for no snow but they got it wrong) this shoot is a lot of work. Gilles does soo much for this cause. I am proud to work with him. 

I hope everyone made it home safe...

See you next year,

Chris


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Andy is right we had a great time, and will be back next year for sure.
Andy try to stay out of the pool next year cause u stunk it up in more ways than one
LOL

Will the picks from the shoot go on the website

Tinker


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Photos are available here...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/album.php?fbid=192374467448198&id=158120987540213&aid=45225


Chris


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank-you to all for the GREAT "Shoot for a Cure" This is my and my friends 3rd. shoot and we enjoy it more and more. But I must say we don't shoot through-out the year at those colourfull targets and are stressed by the many colours. lol.
We shoot at very small one inch squares at 20 yrds. (don't hit them much) but anyway that is our excuse. Nice to see so many folks from last year and newbies. BTW we are the two old guys with REAL BOWS lol who shot Sat. am. Just joshing wit ya.
Thanks to all, See you next year,
Wil and Bun


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

suwat said:


> BTW we are the two old guys with REAL BOWS lol who shot Sat. am. Just joshing wit ya.


Yes was a fun shoot. Nice to shoot with yas nabour! I was the other old guy next to you hanging out with the crossbow shooter. LOL Met a gr8 new friend there in the crossbow shooter. We are planning shoots for this summer together. We were talking about bringing our recurves next year. So yas won't be alone.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Two ole guys at Shoot for the Cure*

Thanks Weelie,
Nice to shoot beside you,
Beware ,if you bring recurves (real bows, stick and a string) next year you will be in for a run for your money. We will be practicing with the fancy coloured targets to get ready for you lol. 
Have a great Spring,


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

How do you see them if you are not on faceplant chris Some of us oldies aren't that savey



araz2114 said:


> Photos are available here...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/album.php?fbid=192374467448198&id=158120987540213&aid=45225
> 
> ...


----------

